# A few pictures



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Heres a few pictures I took earlier today of my 38G tank.
Wish I had more plants in it, but I can't find any more plants at any of my lfs.
 
I have 3 silver lyretail mollies along with 2 silver molly fry
2 Black mollies 
2 young male guppes 
4 albino cories 
7 cherry barbs
1 golden barb, and 1 tetra
And I also have 2 little fry that I believe to be cherry barb fry. The defintely are not mollies or guppies.
But their tail doesn't look nothing like a cherry barbs tail


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

A few more


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Very nice! I love those silver mollies.

Try a local aquarists' society for plants. I found great, huge, healthy plants at the local auction, for less than what you'd pay for a little one at the LFS.

Zoe


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Great pics of some great lookin fish! I also like the tank set-up with the plants and driftwood.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

The tank set-up right now is pretty sad. 

At least all the fish are doing good, haven't lost any in months


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

That tank set-up looks fantastic. Looks like you have healthy plants and your fish seem to love them!

I love the silver mollies.


----------

